

Ask HN: Making a viral prelaunch page, here's what we've got. What do you think? - itsybaev
http://YoNeibs.com/

======
jmulder
I'll start with the criticism, because that's what you want, but all in all I
think you have a good start here. :-)

My main point of feedback would be: why would I want to meet the 'right'
people in my neighbourhood? What is 'right' anyway?

It is a question you answer further down the page, but I just barely got to
that point. The design mostly focuses on how you try to solve a problem when
to me as a visitor I don't even know the problem I'm having.

Furthermore, I am not entirely sure what you want me to do here. I think you
want me to sign-up for an invite, but the call to action to do that is down
below and not clearly visible.

The "Say YO!" button near the bottom of the page looks like an illustration
due to the previous content blocks and I wouldn't have expected it to be the
desired call to action. Perhaps even rephrase it to just say "Request an
invite" and drop the "Have ideas?" part as that just gives someone another
reason not to spend 30 seconds and not to complete the process.

Add a call to action to the lightbox showing the video. Else you're asking me
to close the lightbox first and then look for whatever you're trying me to do.

I would reorganize the left hand side navigation as I think it greatly takes
the attention away from the main pitch.

Remove the poll. Surely number of sign-ups is a good indication of people
thinking your service is going to be useful?

Remove the cat and the text below it. Nobody is going to read that.

Hope that helps a bit. Good luck!

~~~
itsybaev
Yeah, the criticism is what we need, because we already now that the page is
cool :) Thanks for you feedback. I'd disagree only with what you said about
the cat)

